# Toolpost grinder



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 11, 2017)

This is based on Mark_f 's thread on building a toolpost grinder.I just modified it to suit my needs and I am glad I built it,because I use it quit alot. I custom built it to fit my Mashstroy lathe. So Mark if you are reading this,here are the pictures you said you would like to see.

I made the baseplate out of 350mm×155mm×25mm aluminium. I made it to fit over the stud of the compound rest and it will be clamped down using the QCTP.
I then milled a section down where the QCTP have to sit otherwise I was going to have a problem with getting the right center hight. I milled out a section at the back so I can use the compound rest if needed for taper grinding.


I've  put two studs through from the bottom to clamp down the motor baseplate. There is also two 10mm slots milled in with 10mm keysteel in to guide  the motor baseplate and keep it in place when tensioning the v-belt.


The pictures above shows the top side of the motor baseplate where the 1.1Kw single phase motor bolt onto.


This is the bottom side with two slots for the 10mm guides to slide in.


This picture shows how the motor baseplate wil fit on the baseplate.


Here is the QCTP and motor  sitting on top of the baseplate. The spindle housing and wheel guard will be clamped in the QCTP.
Next is the spindle housing also made out of aluminium. The housing is milled and machined out of an aluminium block 200mm×100mm×70mm. I then made two caps that will clamp the spindle in the housing.






I made the spindle out of 4140 and the spindle body out of hollow bar ST52. The spindle got a ER20 collet at the end. All the measurements of the spindle is basically the same as the one Mark built except everything is longer. The spindle length is 300mm.






This is how it looks with the housing clamped in the QCTP.




I made the pulley for the spindle out of aluminium and pullied it for 3900rpm for the external Stone and about 7800rpm for the internal grinding.




Here is the spindle assembly and also the internal & external arbor/stone assemblys













I used a bench grinder guard for the external  stone and modified it to be clamped in the QCTP. Still have to get a belt guard up.


Here is a shaft I was grinding down to size.


Well it runs nice and quiet and no vibration. I have machined some bushing and it came out great.




Well that's it basically. I must just add that I finished this project a month or two ago,I only got around to posting it now. Thanks for watching.


----------



## RandyM (Dec 11, 2017)

Bravo! Very well done. Thank you for posting.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 11, 2017)

Very clean design and execution.  What did you use for spindle bearings?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 11, 2017)

RandyM said:


> Bravo! Very well done. Thank you for posting.



Well I was inspired by Mark_f and decided to build my own and it was fun doing it.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 11, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Very clean design and execution.  What did you use for spindle bearings?



Thanks. I used angular contact bearings and they are running in spindle oil. I filled the spindle body about half the volume.


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 14, 2017)

I am very impressed with your design. It looks fantastic.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 14, 2017)

Very nice work. Would imagine accuracy is pretty good. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 17, 2017)

FOMOGO said:


> Very nice work. Would imagine accuracy is pretty good. Cheers, Mike



Yes. It took a few practice runs to get the removal rate rite,but it works better than expected.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice work!!!! Very impressive.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks good a sturdy , I like that part , cuts down on vibrations from the motor to the wheel. Good job YUPP.


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 18, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

